# Steurungsoptimierung versus Notaus-Relais



## tofebto (24 September 2011)

Hallo Forum,
Einmal im Monat wird bei uns nachts die Notstromversorgung getestet, d.h. die Maschinen werden logischerweise spannungslos. Dadurch wird das Notausrelais ausgelöst und nachdem die Prozedur vorbei ist, läuft ein Kollege  dann ca. 35 Schaltsschränke ab, um die Anlagen zu quittieren. Die Anlagen sind nicht in Betrieb, sondern nur betriebsbereit. Ist es erlaubt, das es beim Hochlaufen der SPS durch eine Flankenauswertung im Anlauf-OB das Notausrelais zu quittieren? Würde dem Kollegen viel Zeit sparen . Vielen Dank für eure Meinungen.


----------



## -V- (24 September 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, das sowas zulässig ist. Dann würde bei einschalten des Hauptschalters sofort der Notaus quittiert und die Anlage könnte sofort starten.

Um welche Art von Anlage handelt es sich den, das diese von einer Notstromversorgung ausbetrieben werden?

Wäre es nicht vlt. einfach die Steuerung über eine USV zu versorgen?


----------



## Tommi (24 September 2011)

Hallo,

also ich glaube nicht, daß Du Deinen Fall explizit durch eine Sicherheitsnorm verboten finden wirst.

Was die Norm DIN EN ISO 13850 dazu sagt, steht im Anhang.

Heute nimmt man für sowas USV-Versorgungen, zumindest für
die Steuerstromkreise.

Gibt es auch schon für 24VDC-Schaltschranknetzteile.
http://www.phoenixcontact.de/signalanpassung/242_65944.htm?cpn=ppc_interface10

Ich würde das mit Not-Halt-Quit mit SPS-Hochlauf nicht machen,
wäre dann ja nicht nur bei Eurer Nachtaktion der Fall! 

Wenn mal was passiert, kannst Du das nicht rechtfertigen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Deltal (25 September 2011)

Was würde denn passieren wenn genau in dem Moment wo jemand in der Maschine sitzt und den Not-Halt gedrückt hat, die Spannung kurz absackt?

-> Eine Alternative wäre es, alle Not-Halt Taster durch eine Version mit Schlüssel zu tauschen, dann wäre ein zentraler Reset-Knopf erlaubt.

Gernzwertig wäre es, einen zentralen Reset einzubauen, der nur von qualifizierten Personal bedient werden kann. Also Reset nur möglich mit einem seperaten Schlüssel.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (25 September 2011)

Ich hatte schon mal so eine ähnliche Anfrage, weil die Maschinen über Nacht ausgeschaltet wurden und der Einrichter jeden Morgen alle Maschinen ablaufen musste. Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass so etwas einen vertretbaren Aufwand darstellt. Da würde mir im Traum nicht einfallen irgendwelche "Krücken" auf Kosten der Sicherheit zu bauen.


----------



## winnman (26 September 2011)

Warum nicht die Not Aus Kreise über eine USV versorgen?


----------



## Andreas Koenig (27 September 2011)

Die Frage wäre auch, muss man das Anlaufen der Notstromversorgung überhaupt so testen wie beschrieben. Oder reicht es, die Notstromversorgung kurzzeitig von den Maschinen zu trennen (z.B.  per sicheres Zeitrelais um Rückstellung zu erzwingen, Zustimmtaster...) und dann nur für die Notstromversorgung den Spannungsabfall zu simulieren. Man bräuchte nur einen Widerstand, über den die Notstromversorgung ihre Energie ableiten kann (kann man ggf. auch ins Netz zurückspeisen). 

Wenn man das so regelmäßig machen muss, würde ich sogar über eine automatische Testung nachdenken. eine programmierbare Sicherheitssteuerung trennt die Notversorgung von den Anlagen, überwacht aber seinerseits die normale Netzversorgung, bei deren Ausfallen wird Test sofort abgebrochen; nach der Trennung abschalten des Netz-Überwachungseinganges der Notsromversorgung, Warten auf Anspringen der Notstromversorgung, Umschalten wieder auf Netzversorgung, Notstrom wieder runter fahren. Wenn Test fehlschlägt Warnmeldung ausgeben. 

Andreas


----------

